# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Русский высокохудожественный перевод, лучшие образцы

## Inego

Размечая соответствия между книгами и их переводами, обнаружил интересную особенность. Если иностранцы-переводчики с русского языка при переводе стараются переводить не только смысл, но и сохранять порядок слов и фраз максимально близко к оригиналу, то наши русские переводчики как будто соревнуются друг с другом в вычурности перевода. "Если не перекроил все предложения, — рассуждают они, — не перетасовал местами все, что можно, и не добавил трёх пудов отборной отсебятины — считай, ты и не переводчик вовсе, а так — подмастерье".
В этом топике я буду выкладывать особенно приглянувшиеся мне перлы русского высокохудожественного перевода.

----------


## Inego

Начинает "хит-парад" перевод романа Хаггарда "Копи царя Соломона", выполненный безвестным переводчиком и найденный на просторах рунета.
Примечательно, что в предисловии есть такое место:  

> And now it only remains for me to offer apologies for my blunt way of writing. I can but say in excuse of it that I am more accustomed to handle a rifle than a pen, and cannot make any pretence to the grand literary flights and flourishes which I see in novels — for sometimes I like to read a novel. I suppose they — the flights and flourishes — are desirable, and I regret not being able to supply them; but at the same time I cannot help thinking that *simple things are always the most impressive, and that books are easier to understand when they are written in plain language*, though perhaps I have no right to set up an opinion on such a matter. "A sharp spear," runs the Kukuana saying, "needs no polish"; and on the same principle I venture to hope that a true story, however strange it may be, does not require to be decked out in fine words.

 Но, видимо, переводчик решил исправить этот "недостаток" книги и поднять-таки ее язык до художественных высот, потому что там, где в оригинале рассказчик действительно выражается просто и понятно (как и подобает бывалому охотнику и путешественнику), переводчик выдает целые графоманские абзацы. Жаль, треть книги я уже разметил и исправил и много перлов уже утрачены, но лучше поздно, чем никогда.

----------


## Inego

"*Put down* your guns!" I halloed to the others, *seeing that our only chance of safety lay in conciliation*. They obeyed, and walking to the front I addressed the elderly man who had checked the youth. — *Бросьте* ваши ружья! — крикнул я своим спутникам. *Я сразу понял, что нам нужно убедить туземцев в том, что мы пришли с мирными намерениями, и таким образом расположить их к себе. Это была единственная возможность сохранить жизнь*. Они тотчас же повиновались; я же выступил вперед и обратился к пожилому воину, только что удержавшему юношу от дальнейшего нападения.

----------


## it-ogo

Ну, начинать следовало бы с классики.  ::

----------


## Inego

In front of them stood a youth of about seventeen, his hand still raised and his body bent forward in the attitude of a Grecian statue of a *spear-thrower*. Впереди стоял юноша лет семнадцати с поднятой еще вверх рукой, в позе
античной статуи *дискобола*.  
Ну и что, что "bent forward" оказался не переведен! Зато можно заменить "копьеметателя" на "дискобола", так ведь интереснее!
Вот как, по мнению переводчика, выглядел юноша, только что метнувший копьё: 248152889.jpg

----------


## Inego

> Ну, начинать следовало бы с классики.

 Из предисловия:
"_Я понял, что хороший переводчик заслуживает почета в нашей литературной среде, потому что он не ремесленник, не копиист, но художник. Он не фотографирует подлинник, как обычно считалось тогда, но воссоздает его творчески. Текст подлинника служит ему материалом для сложного и часто вдохновенного творчества_". 
Так и есть! Этот топик я как раз завел для того, чтобы складывать в него образцы этого вдохновенного творчества!

----------


## Inego

CHAPTER VII. SOLOMON'S ROAD  *Outside the cavern we halted, feeling rather foolish*.
"I am going back," said Sir Henry. ГЛАВА VII. ДОРОГА ЦАРЯ СОЛОМОНА  *Выбежав из пещеры на залитое солнцем снежное плато, мы  почти  тотчас же остановились. Думаю, что у каждого из  нас  было  чувство  неловкости друг перед другом за то малодушие, которое мы проявили при виде  мертвеца*.
   - Я иду обратно, - сказал сэр Генри.

----------


## Inego

"Собака Баскервиллей", перевод Волжиной.  It is understood that the next of kin is Mr. Henry Baskerville, if he be still alive, the son of Sir Charles Baskerville's *younger* brother. Как говорят, ближайшим родственником сэра Чарльза является мистер Генри Баскервиль (если он жив), сын *среднего* брата покойного.   
"Знакомьтесь, это мой средний брат!"

----------

